# Update - Wife of 24 Years - EA



## MCKD (Jan 21, 2014)

Well after spending a killer weekend and actually able to talk to one another I think we are doing just fine. I took some advise and also came up with some clever innovations myself, I was able to determine that my wife has completely confessed and has shown more than enough remorse for her EA on fb. 

After using some pretty advanced techniques (blackhat) to identify and make sure she wasn’t speaking to him or communicating online in any fashion I can sit here and say that I think things now are better than they have been for at least 10 years. 

We are rediscovering ourselves and having fun doing it. 
While I am 100% convinced she has been honest with me and has proven to me without a shadow of a doubt that her and I are stronger than ever, I still will be keeping tabs for the foreseeable future.

I am quite and honestly thankful to the people who helped me through probably the suckiest times in my life. Weight Lifter, thank you so much for your help. Everyone else who contributed to my original posts, thank you very much from the bottom of my heart. 

It is very very dam refreshing seeing true humans at their best helping others who are probably at their lowest point in life. Whether or not your marriage fails or what, there is a chance with EA’s and them actually working to make your marriage stronger In my case, my wife was and has admitted that she was falling for old feelings she had when she was 16 and had a crush on some old boyfriend. 

She admitted that is was to easy to be drawn into those old feelings , and from the extensive research I invested since this all begun, it seems a lot of couples break up do to fb and old flames. 

Mine was rather typical. Spouse at home being ignored and seeking others for that lack of attention. I admit, I was not paying enough attention to her and I had I supposed, started to take my wife and the reasons we were together and married for granted. 

I have been with my wife since I was 17 and I am now 42. She has and will be the only woman I will ever love. While I am most thankful to the people here. I hope to NEVER EVER see anyone from here again. :yay::yay:

Please men, think before you react and always remember that cool heads prevail. 

Peace Everyone,
Hacker Guy in Chicago!! :chinese:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Im happy for the both of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

You got a happy ending to your Ws FB EA, I got pay back 

Seriously though, happy for ya both.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Relatively good ending.

Compared to some of the crash and burns we get.

Just make sure there are no meet up times.


----------

